# Wash car near Munich dropoff



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

I never rely on anecdotal evidence. I read the detailing forums and ask around. But for what it's worth, my buddy uses the same dealer. Next closest is a 2.5 hour drive. If you've owned black paint, you know about swirls.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

It's more about the CA. It is not hard to find one that can make assurances. We are not talking about used car lot salesmen here. A BMW dealership that can not guarantee such a simple request must be rare indeed. Too bad.


----------

